# Chicago and Back, Again!



## TylerP42 (Jun 21, 2015)

So, there's a lot of details I will not get into, but I now have a trip tomorrow morning leaving at 5 AM To go to Chicago, and I will be coming back at 6 PM ! Trip log coming up!


----------



## pennyk (Jun 22, 2015)

TylerP42 said:


> So, there's a lot of details I will not get into, but I now have a trip tomorrow morning leaving at 5 AM To go to Chicago, and I will be coming back at 6 PM ! Trip log coming up!


I just heard that you had breakfast on the Capitol Limited with a special person.


----------



## OBS (Jun 22, 2015)

Hopefully your Grandma is home resting...LOL


----------



## mediaman (Jun 22, 2015)

Awesome! Enjoy the trip!!


----------



## TylerP42 (Jun 23, 2015)

Its Time! Just a little preamble. A very special person got me these last minute tickets yesterday (June 22), one on the Capitol Limited 29 going towards Chicago with him, and one coming back in a Roomette in the 30 Capitol Limited. I am not sure if that person would like to be named, so at this point I will be keeping the names out of it. I want to thank that person so much for what that person has done for me and everything that has been graciously done for me. I would give you credit in a heart beat but I am not sure if you would like your name said on here. The person will be referred to as "Z"

I was working as a conductor-in-training for my local scenic railway on Sunday, June 21, and I got a text from Z. I was supposed to meet Z in Toledo for 20 mins the next morning as the conductor change and engineer change happened. However, Z thought it would be better to have me accompany Z on Z's way to Chicago, let me spend the day in Chicago, then come back! Z got the tickets, amazingly last minute. So there I was, tomorrow morning going to Chicago. So I went home after a long day, packed a bag and got ready, stopped by the station, got my tickets, went home and went to bed.

Woke up about 4:15 AM and made my way to the station. The Cap was only about 30 minutes late, which was great. I saw Z and we both had smiles as big as our faces! It was great to finally meet Z. We went to Z's roomette and talked, and talked for the whole trip. At about 5:55 AM We walked our way down to the Diner car, which was a full diner car, not a CCC like I saw the other day. I had the omelette and bacon and Z enjoyed some scrambled eggs. Our server's name was Miles, and he was a very nice person! Remember that name.

Z and I made our way back to the roomette, and talked about railroading and AU on our way to Chicago. We also talked a lot about our past experiences on railroads, and I was amazed about all the travelling Z has done. We also talked about seeing if I could go on the Hiawatha for a points run, which Z graciously also helped me book.

We got to Chicago, and Z had to catch another train. I was sad to see Z have to leave, but I was so grateful and happy to finally meet Z! We went to the metropolitan lounge, got checked in, and went our separate ways.

I walked over to the ticket booth, got my tickets for the Hiawatha, and was on my way. When I finally got on, it was enjoyable, but not nearly as enjoyable as riding the Cap with Z! My train arrived in Glenview, IL, and I waited for the 12 PM Hiawatha.

I got back to Chicago around 12:30, and I was on my way to enjoy the City. Before I walked outside, I walked into the Legacy Club and asked if I could take a few pictures. They allowed. It's very nice in there and they have free food, drinks, and an old barber shop that they fixed up, albeit has no more chairs or mirrors. In the place of the mirrors were pictures of the old station. I got a CTA all day pass for the bus, and was on my way out of the station. I tried walking to the magnificent mile, and realized once I got to Michigan how far away I was (I was at the Museum of Art!!!). I found out how to take the bus, and took it to the shops.

I got to the shops, and, of course, went to the Lego store. I didn't buy anything, I just always like looking. The Ghostbuster's Echo-1 set caught my eye, but I wasn't there to buy anything. I went and looked at all the shops and went back out.

After that, I (of course, you have to!) made my way to the Cheesecake factory below the John Hancock Building. I got the Godiva Chocolate Cheesecake, since it has no gluten. I enjoyed every last bit of it!

After that, it was about 2 PM. I made my way back to the station on the bus, got there about 2:30. I walked to the Fire station down the road, and got a tour. They then informed me the Fire Academy was just down a few blocks. So I decided to walk. It wasn't JUST a few blocks... it was a pretty far walk. I got there and got a tour, and a patch. Amazing place, makes me kind of want to be a Chicago Firefighter, if not for the fact that I would not want to have to drive in that city!!!

I got back to the station around 4, and was pretty tired. I walked down to the L Line, went in a full circle, and was done by about 4:30. I decided to head back to the station and relax in the lounge. I stopped to take a picture of the Sears Tower (I will never call it the Willis Tower!) and sat and relaxed at the Metropolitan Lounge.

6 PM came around, and it was time to board. We made our way to the boarding area and I went to my sleeper. I was in the transdorm. It was very odd, since there was an extra empty sleeper on the train inbetween ours and the other sleepers. We were informed that the sleeper was not meant to be onboard and wasn't taken off by mistake. So, we now had a 3 car walk to get to the diner. My dinner was at 7. As we got settled, our SCA met us, which was the same SCA as the trip there with Z, and the conductor scanned our tickets.

I had a "radio" in my room, which I tuned to 1 since I knew that way I would get announcements in my room. Right when I did that I heard "The diner regrets to inform you (At this point, I'm freaking out) that we will have to delay our dinner service for about 30 minutes since our stock was late." Okay, well thats better than no dinner. I went to the SSL, and stopped when I saw Miles. Me and him had a conversation about railroading, and he informed me that his family is full of railroaders, conductors, and engineers. I thought that was amazing. I sat in the SSL and relaxed until I heard the call to dinner.

When I got to dinner, Miles was our server! I was sat with 3 other single riders. All getting off in Pittsburgh. We had amazing conversations about trains and the benefits of riding them. (I've come to believe that's a common conversation on trains, or people getting on them). I ordered the salmon, which was pretty good. When finished with dinner, I took my ice cream to go, tipped Miles, who told me that he better see me again soon, and was disappointed that I wouldn't be riding all the way to DC. I informed him that I would be in October.

I went to my room, put my ice cream down, and tried to find my SCA to make my bed. I had to walk through the empty sleeper, which was really weird, and then I found him. He came and made my bed, and I went to sleep. It was around 10 PM. I went to bed. I woke up around 11:30, looked at the status of the train, saying it will arrive at 12:30. I went back to sleep and woke up around 12:20, and got ready to go. The train arrived around 12:45 in Toledo, so, with no tears, but I was pretty sad to, I got off. I thanked the SCA, gave him a tip, and went on my way home.

It was an amazing trip that Z so graciously made possible. I want to thank Z with all of my heart. It means so much what Z has done for me.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 23, 2015)

Great report. And what a great person Z must be.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 23, 2015)

Outstanding report Tyler, thanks for sharing, its a good reminder that the young can have the same passion about life as the young @ heart! And Mr. Z does indeed sound like a great person, lots of them love trains!

Looking forward to more of your adventures, and hope to meet you in October @ the Gathering!


----------



## pennyk (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks for sharing. I am looking forward to meeting you in October and seeing Mr. Z - whenever.


----------



## SarahZ (Jun 23, 2015)

I love Miles! He was my server on the CL last summer. 

(Members: "Z" is not related to me. I swear.)


----------



## white rabbitt (Jun 23, 2015)

jimhudson said:


> Outstanding report Tyler, thanks for sharing, its a good reminder that the young can have the same passion about life as the young @ heart! And Mr. Z does indeed sound like a great person, lots of them love trains!
> 
> Looking forward to more of your adventures, and hope to meet you in October @ the Gathering!


when i met Jim Hutson on the Eagle he said

call me by my mexican name EL ZORRO

so mr Z / JIM HUDSON thanks for helping Tyler


----------



## mediaman (Jun 23, 2015)

Great report! What a gift and what a trip. I can tell that you must be on cloud 9.


----------



## bobnjulie (Jun 24, 2015)

Love how wonderful train people are.... glad you got to have another train adventure so quickly. I'll be looking forward to hearing and reading more of your wonderful adventures as time goes by.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Jun 24, 2015)

What a terrific trip, Tyler--thanks for sharing it with us!

Mr. Z sounds like a terrific person! I've had several guesses as to who he might be (mainly based on pennyk seeming to know who he is), but I won't try to break his cover by asking if I'm right!

You are right about train conversations--as you noticed, many center around how great train travel is. Ice breakers are usually "Hi, where are you going? Where did you get on the train?" If you are lucky, you end up meeting absolutely fascinating people with very interesting lives. (In NJ, where I live, nobody on the Regionals, and certainly not on NJ Transit, talks to anyone else--they just stuff their nose into their smartphone screen and never look up. So I love the long-distance trains for interesting conversations in the dining car with intelligent people.)


----------



## Ryan (Jun 24, 2015)

Great trip, great report, and Mr. Z is the epitome of everything good about this hobby, and people in general.


----------



## TylerP42 (Jun 24, 2015)

I am so grateful and thankful that Z is so nice to me and does so much. Z Knows how to brighten anyone's day - and Z makes the best out of everything. I can't wait to see everyone at the gathering.


----------



## white rabbitt (Jun 24, 2015)

TylerP42 said:


> I am so grateful and thankful that Z is so nice to me and does so much. Z Knows how to brighten anyone's day - and Z makes the best out of is niceeverything. I can't wait to see everyone at the gathering.


yeah Tyler mr Z is nice,

way to go JIM HUDSON i mean Mr El Zorro


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 25, 2015)

white rabbitt said:


> TylerP42 said:
> 
> 
> > I am so grateful and thankful that Z is so nice to me and does so much. Z Knows how to brighten anyone's day - and Z makes the best out of is niceeverything. I can't wait to see everyone at the gathering.
> ...


I seriously doubt it was Jim for several reasons. Location & cost (even points) are two.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 25, 2015)

Betty is right Larry! The Am Angel is a Yankee!


----------



## SarahZ (Jun 25, 2015)

Maybe we should stop trying to "out" this person, as it's quite obvious they wish to remain anonymous.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Jun 25, 2015)

SarahZ, you are absolutely right, of course! Our human nature to try to solve a mystery seems to be warring with our higher selves, but you are right and we should let it go.


----------



## FormerOBS (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm content to just know he's one more of the many wonderful people in our midst. He helped to make it a great day for Tyler, and helping others is the most important reason we're all on this planet. I don't see why we should need to know more.

Tom


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Jun 26, 2015)

FormerOBS said:


> I'm content to just know he's one more of the many wonderful people in our midst. He helped to make it a great day for Tyler, and helping others is the most important reason we're all on this planet. I don't see why we should need to know more.
> 
> Tom


Beautifully put, Tom.


----------

